# Why link gps to fish finder?



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I just installed new furuno fish finder and it has the capability to communicate with my garmin gps. What would I gain by doing this? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Does it have the capability of following contour lines or maybe act as a remote steer with an add on unit ? Anyhow, you better get in on the eye program off Kelly's, it's a good one, Mike


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Mike, It doesn't have an auto pilot, so the only thing I can see it doing is displaying gps coordinates on the fish finder. No need to rub in what I'm missing on the walleye bite, to many projects at home to hit the lake yet. My 1st trip will be June 21st, but I do plan to make up for lost time on the water.


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

so you can mark spots found on fish finder, with gps


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I can do that without linking together

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I wonder if you could save your fishing data on a gps location, what I mean is a snapshot of sort of that gps spot. Otherwise, like you said, kinda useless, Mike


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

What's the model number, I'll google it for you -.-


----------

